# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как подключиться к чужой веб-камере ?

## Firebird

А есть возможность незаметно подключиться к веб-камере на чужом компе, подключённом к интернету?

_Добавлено через 18 часов 33 минуты 18 секунд_
Допустим на компе стоит майл@агент - человек нажимает кнопку и ты его видиш, т.е. "кнопка" можить быть нажата и с другого компа ?
Есть ли подобный софт и, что важней, как от него защититься ?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Существует подобный софт. Правда вроде его никогда не оглашали в интернете. Писалось хакерами, может и на заказ. Смысл был в том, что работает он как троян, но вместо того что бы тырить пароли, логины, логи и прочее, он просто включал вебку в фоновом режиме. Т.е. "жертва" включала комп - включалась вебка (если "подсматревальщик" сидел онлайн) и просто снимала все подряд. 




> как от него защититься ?


Я в этом деле вася и хз как там с антивирусниками, знают они эти трояны или нет. Поэтому я лично после переговоров всяких по скайпку, просто отворачиваю вебку в стену. И все, да и в обще, мне не приятно когда вебка просто стоит и "смотрит" на тебя. Такое ощущение, как будто за тобой наблюдают и ждут когда ты провинишься.

----------


## johnsm123

> А есть возможность незаметно подключиться к веб-камере на чужом компе, подключённом к интернету?
> 
> _Добавлено через 18 часов 33 минуты 18 секунд_
> Допустим на компе стоит майл@агент - человек нажимает кнопку и ты его видиш, т.е. "кнопка" можить быть нажата и с другого компа ?
> Есть ли подобный софт и, что важней, как от него защититься ?


все легко и просто, заманиваешь жертву на сайт, а там стоит простая флешка которая активирует камеру на передачу, пока жертва на сайте камера пашет, сам так делал, писал элементарное приложение на флекс-е.....как жертва ушла с сайта камера отключилась
можно конечно подумать о написание проги "нужной" жертве и встроить туда включение камеры.....все зависит от полноты налитого стакана и качества напитка :)

----------


## Hanacuk

Появилась прога ? )

----------


## ALLIGATORSSS

да есть ли прога

----------


## Urich

> Я в этом деле вася и хз как там с антивирусниками, знают они эти трояны или нет. Поэтому я лично после переговоров всяких по скайпку, просто отворачиваю вебку в стену. И все, да и в обще, мне не приятно когда вебка просто стоит и "смотрит" на тебя. Такое ощущение, как будто за тобой наблюдают и ждут когда ты провинишься.


А это уже паранойя, батенька. К лекарю --> :)

----------


## setyanin

Американские учителя использовали такие приёмы для подглядывания через web-камеры за школьниками. Теперь их судят за внедрение в частную жизнь. За бугром это тяжёлое преступление и уголовно наказуемо.

----------


## ZLOT999

скиньте программку для подсматривания за веб камерами очень нужно
для компромата на жену при разводе чтоб отобрать детей
ZLOT777@yandex.ru

----------


## loin

Так любишь детей? 



> Так любишь детей?






> скиньте программку для подсматривания за веб камерами очень нужно
> для компромата на жену при разводе чтоб отобрать детей
> ZLOT777@yandex.ru

----------


## ZLOT999

> Так любишь детей?


Да люблю у меня их трое

----------


## SilentStar

да такой софт есть, но сам проникать на комп жертвы он неумеет

----------


## sprent

Мне кажется что данная тема не актуальна для этого форума. Данный вопрос рассматривался на форуме журнала "хакер" еще несколько лет назад. Зачем заново изобретать велосипед когда можно просто взять и покататься :)

----------


## wolf_2k

Что мешает пользоваться следующей связкой - какая нибудь удалёнка (Radmin, TeamViever - умеет кстати передавать сигнал с камеры НО заметен), потом писалка видео с камеры по движению, например тот же WebcamSurveyor, и что бы комп можно было найти на просторах интернета DynDNS - или в роутере настроить или поставить клиента от него (если ип динамический и используется радмин - хороший плюс радмина в незаметном сливании того что понаписала вебка). Алгоритм ясен - WebcamSurveyor пишет на хард (замечу он умеет сразу и на FTP лить и на почту отчёты слать, как работает авто слив хз, но пишет исправно), ну а вам остаётся только забрать архивы может писать только полезное видео - только движение то бишь мусор когда картинка стоит не пишеться. Или более грамотно - любой видеорегистратор с лан дешёвый и камера китайская за 300р. (эта связка в 6т.р. обойдётся зато вообще никакого гемороя). А так напрямую подглядывать - много времени хороший канал нужен и тяжело - учитывая что жена проще настроить запись WebcamSurveyor и понеслась - пишуться только движения поэтому готовая запись просматривается очень быстро :)

----------

blekfox (07.11.2016)

----------


## progmaster1

Самый первый вопрос - а какова скорость между вами и быстродействие компа? Ибо: 1) видео нехило канал забивает, а то и вообще переполняет, если сжато плохо. Отсюда вытекает второе 2) кодирование "на лету" для сжатия в приемлемые размеры потока отбирает много ресурсов и алгоритмы быстрого и качественного сжатия не публикуются широко... попробуйте найти исходники Skype... Да и "жертва" озаботится таким падением производительности компа.
 ПС: Такие проги ставились специально на компы находящиеся в одной локальной сети или имеющие синхронное подключение со скоростями не менее 10 мб/с. Если скорости/быстродействие позволяют, то ищите софт для организации веб-трансляций в фоновом режиме. Это максимум того, что можно найти бесплатно и оно будет работать. Ну и грохните индикатор на камере -- он же будет гореть (если он вообще есть). Можно настроить и при меньших скоростях "вещания", но качество картинки будет никакое и звук далеко не все программы транслируют. Так что тут дали верный совет - заныкайте куда автомобильный видеорегистратор с микрофоном, источником автономного питания и большой картой памяти... это надежнее и качественнее или беспроводную камеру (опять же проблема питания) и в радиусе ее действия уже писать. Все это вполне легально продается в магазинах электроники, правда недешего.

----------


## setyanin

Подглядывать во встроенную Веб-камеру ноутбука Acer 5520G, которая строго прикреплена к крышке и не вращается можно только за головой пользователя. Если камера встроенная ещё не факт что на неё установлены драйвера. Особенно когда сносишь родную операционку (Vista) и ставишь W7 или Linux. И как по сети убедиться что камера вообще может работать не то что шпионить? Здесь действительно надо готовить компьутер заранее и если потребуется то и "...грохнуть индикатор на камере "

----------


## halux

для удаленного управления вот:
http://depositfiles.com/files/6c82e6ea1
есть инструкция.

----------


## vovchicnn

Все советы - НЕ верные. Даю самый рабочий: Идёшь к знакомому генералу ФСБ, Он тебе "по-дружески" устанавливает прослушку, видео и  сканирование GPS. Плохо ли? Извини. Шутка. А если есть возможность = есть интерес.

----------


## progmaster1

> Все советы - НЕ верные. Даю самый рабочий: Идёшь к знакомому генералу ФСБ, Он тебе "по-дружески" устанавливает прослушку, видео и  сканирование GPS. Плохо ли? Извини. Шутка. А если есть возможность = есть интерес.


:D если у перца есть карманный генерал, чего его тогда жена одолевает то... Ответ Неверный, садись, два. :cool:

----------


## dyunya75

У меня есть доступ к удалённому компьютеру по ID через интернет, но как подключиться к веб камере не знаю!!! Если кто знает - помогите.)))

----------


## setyanin

Конечно MacBook-и у нас не так аспространены, но фирма Apple, которая их выпускает защищает эти компьютеры очень надёжно. Среди прочих возможностей присутствует и возможность включения веб камеры через интернет. Само включение веб камеры производится приложением Hidden  стоимостью 15$. А вот здесь  есть новость о том как "Хозяин украденного макбука следил за вором с помощью веб-камеры"

----------


## kosayk

плиз можно прогу скинуть на почту 3474408@mail.ru

----------


## xyi1234

в сети давно гуляет прога для удаленного управления любой камерой подключенной к компу и даж камерой ноутбука, также на сайте есть также удаленное управление рабочим столом (радмин и все составляющие) кароче портал популярный таккак на нескольких форумов хакеров только об этоой проге и трендят. прога не палится, работает скрытно , кароче полное описание на офиц сайте http://camera-nouta.narod.ru/?cams=dor
Я сам пользуюсь этой прогой и очень доволен

----------


## FNS

Из паблик софта справится Poison Ivy

----------


## andrey kraev

вы знаете есть програмки для опредиления где человек находится по имейлу или по номеру

---------- Post added at 13:16 ---------- Previous post was at 13:15 ----------

можно поподробней

---------- Post added at 13:17 ---------- Previous post was at 13:16 ----------

poison ivy это программа или что?

----------


## bekzus

ну так будет прога тут? или в почту кидаете? скиньте мне тож... интересно чем занимается дома братишка... с учёбы в последнее время рано приходит...

----------


## Amur

На сайте нет ничего, напиши название проги

----------


## NLOLegion

НЕдавно купил себе планшетник на андройде. Скачал столько прог, что сам себе завидую. Теперь есть доступ ко всем компам в доме через прогу phoneMyPC

----------


## L9AV4

так и не нашли никакой проги и ничего в этом роде? скиньте если у кого нибудь есть что то подобное, буду благодарен

----------


## рвпра

а где можно взять программу

----------


## Christmas

привет ребята. так есть програмки или нет, если есть киньте?!

----------


## Hanacuk

Я делал пару лет назад такой трюк, много вычитал, и у меня получилось. Что да как забыл разумееться, но скажу основные принцыпы работы, под предлогом мол я инжденер и могу удалённо почистить твой комп и ты всё будешь видеть - разыожу жертву на тимвьюер, далее что то творю, жертва как правило тупая как пряник и все действия для неё не отличаються друг от друга, зная эту черту ламеров, можно вытворять что угодно, скачал с файлообменика своего троя, потавил его в исклчения и прогу которая на мыло отсылала ип жертвы, всё, потом зхаходил в прогу вбивал ип и радывался. Троян вроде был на базе Радмина (скрытного) а прога для отправки адресов был батник в автозапуске, как то так ...

----------


## Сергей Платон

ну так что ? программа работаетИ?

----------


## Sysenter

Могу написать такое на заказ.

----------


## progmaster1

Таких дремучих ламеров еще надо поискать. Смысл лезть к таким... Блондинку под контроль можно без извратов поставить, просто читая логи ее аси :) А вообще, сейчас продаются готовые решения в виде софта с камерой, которую можно использовать как монитор извне, при этом можно ее настроить для сохранения данных в моменты, когда вы не подключены. Задарите жертве крутую веб-кам :cool: Ссылки на продукт предлагаю найти самим, если не сможете ссыли надыбать, то и поставить не сможете.

----------


## sima2404

а если у меня есть доступ к пк вебку с которого хочу задействовать то как проще это сделатьИ?

----------


## Siu_minyty

Чёрт, читал-читал... И ни одного простого и понятного совета. Эх, а так хотелось простую инструкцию к примеру: Скинь на чужой ноут вот эту прогу, потом раз в сутки открывай свою почту и смотри что она наснимала... А ещё более идеальный вариант, запускаешь прогу у себя и смотришь... Но чуда не случилось, жаль.

----------


## Кэтрин

как можно подключиться к камере телефона если он находиться далеко от меня?

----------


## калашник

ДОБРОГО ДНЯ.АНАЛОГИЧНАЯ СИТУАЦИЯ ПО ПОВОДУ ДЕТЕЙ.ЕСЛИ НЕ ЗАТРУДНИТ,ССЫЛКУ ПОЖАЛУЙСТАЮ

----------


## progmaster1

Господа, неужели лень самим ознакомиться с ассортиментом например D-link, у которого есть дешевые камеры подключаемые как через их сервис, так и самостоятельно организующие видеосервер. По-сути, это домашний вариант видеорегистратора или видеоняни. Кроме названной компании, аналогичные и более разнообразные продукты выпускают многие производители, просто введите в поисковике IP-камера и наслаждайтесь. Сейчас домашние wi-fi сети скорее данность, поставить в углу детской комнаты камеру с подведенным питанием может даже домохозяйка. И следить за чадами сидя в салоне красоты со смарта. Для тех, кто ленится даже в инет сходить, вариант просто спросить у продавца приличного компьютерного супермаркета, все продадут в лучшем виде.

----------


## argus000

Ребята скиньте прогу пожалуйста, надо жену разоблачить, хочу развестись... Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ryslanik1977

Хотелось бы воспользоваться этой программой.

----------


## kirnasovka

" Взломать веб-камеру по IP нельзя. IP-адрес используется для определения примерного местонахождения компьютера, также с его помощью можно проверить открытые порты для серверных атак. На этом все. " КИНА НЕ БУДЕТ ! ЛОЖИТЕСЬ СПАТЬ )))) http://windowsfan.ru/vzlom-veb-kamer...e-nablyudenie/

----------

